# Who else uses a Gator?



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

I just picked up a knock-off brand palm sander that uses the same mouse style sander sheets. Just curious if anyone else uses these for sponge sanding and how they compare to the traditional sponge.


----------



## phoney2 (Jan 20, 2010)

never tryed palm sander for corners let me know if it works


----------

